# From Backyard to Pro



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 10, 2007)

I was introduced to this forum while cooking the Shadtree contest at The Jack last year. This year we are leaving the backyard contests and doing between 6 - 8 KCBS sanctioned contests this year. Our firsr one will be in Pulaski, TN at the Sundrop Cook off  :cheers . I haven't been able to post here too much lately, but Iwill be here a lot more now. We have a wesite with our contet schedule, but it won't let me put the link on the forum.
Come by and say Howdy!


Rooster


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 10, 2007)

need 5 posts in order to put a link up...sorry...keeps the spammers away! 8)


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 10, 2007)

Well I have basiclly used all my vacation for BBQ comps. I guess the In-Laws will have to come to a BBQ to see us. 
I'll put the link to the team site on later. Probably today.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> Well I have basiclly used all my vacation for BBQ comps. I guess the In-Laws will have to come to a BBQ to see us.


That works out great...saves from having to spend $ to feed them


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok here's the teams web site
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew
Now you can check out the schedule.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 10, 2007)

That's weird...there is a link to the BBQ forum but NO LINK to BBQ Central... :roll:


----------



## DaleP (Mar 10, 2007)

Rooster, we might see you at a comp since you are fairly close to us. I hope to cook at one or two comps down in that area.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 10, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> That's weird...there is a link to the BBQ forum but NO LINK to BBQ Central... :roll:


Oops, I guess that needs be corrected  

Updated: I have BBQ Central on top of the list.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 10, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3h5p9i9m]That's weird...there is a link to the BBQ forum but NO LINK to BBQ Central... :roll:


Oops, I guess that needs be corrected  

*Updated: I have BBQ Central on top of the list*.[/quote:3h5p9i9m]

As well it should be!


----------



## cflatt (Mar 10, 2007)

Rooster, hopefully I will get to meet you and Dale at some of those comps, I dont know if we will get to compete any this year due to my schedule but my daughter and I love to visit the comps. I am just down I65 in Franklin.


----------

